# Do we have a Labra Shepherd???



## dane (Mar 18, 2011)

This is one of our dogs...Vader....he was a stray puppy when we found him...he is a VERY smart dog! its unbelievable...at night when its time for bed...or if we are going somewhere we don't even have to say the word crate...we just stand up and he gets in his crate...in fact the other night i forgot to latch it, and in the morning the crate door was wide open and there he was just laying there not even asleep! and one day we were visiting our inlaws and we went to church with them and some how we forgot again to latch his crate and the front door blew open(there was a thunderstorm. and when we pulled in the drive way he was sitting by the front door waiting for us!











































his ears were straight up like this for about a week after we found him then the tips floped





Little video of Vader splashing around


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I can't say what he's mixed with, but he sure is a good looking dog and looks like he found the perfect family to take him in


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I want to say he has Border Collie in him, his head shap is off for a lab it's not squarish, labs also usually don't have white on then and your boy has white on his foot. he almost looks like Kzoppa's Riley who's a BC/GSD mix


----------



## SlimBuddha (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful dog. Love the name. You could save your pennies and have a DNA test done. We had two of our dogs tested. One of them was done using the "cheek" swap method and the other with a blood sample. We found out that one mutt is a Husky/Shepherd/Border Collie/Doberman mix, and the other (done via the blood sample), was such a mix of breeds they couldn't determine what the heck he really is.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

to be really honest those DNA tests are a waste of money and usually don't work. he looks built like my border collie (rip).


----------



## dane (Mar 18, 2011)

*DCluver33*

i think you may be onto something...lol! i did a youtube search for BC/GSD and look!











only difference i can see is this dog has a little more white on his/her chest

thanks guys!:wub:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Vader is a good looking boy! I love his face. He sounds like an incredibly smart boy. 
Oh, that video of him in the pool is very funny!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello and Welcome, to you and Vader, enjoyed the pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My friend had a Border Collie mix (probably mixed with GSD and/or Lab) and he looks kinda similar but with a longer nose.
I don't have a really good pic, this is the best one I have:


----------

